# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  قصيرة| ليتنا لا نغفل!

## منال بنت سامي عيسى

[من وحي الذاكرة، ونتاج تعاقب الأيام]
.
.
كانت تقول ميرفت: القرآن مشروع عمر|
قلت: ولا نعي ذلك إلا بالتجربة؛
 نتمكن منه حينا حتى نظن أننا وصلنا وارتقينا، وما بقي إلا ثوابه، فإذا ما أخذتنا سنة من الغفلة وتفلت منه شيء بقدرها صرخنا ويحنا ما فعلنا!
فنعود إليه معتذرين لا غنى لنا عنك|
ليتنا لا نغفل!
اللهم شفعه فينا وآنس به وحشة قلوبنا وداو أسقامها وأسقام أبداننا.
واغفر لميرفت وتقبل منها فإني أحفظ مودتها في قلبي ما حييت، أسأل الله ذلك، وأسأله الثبات لنا جميعا.

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> اللهم شفعه فينا وآنس به وحشة قلوبنا وداو أسقامها وأسقام أبداننا.
> واغفر لميرفت وتقبل منها فإني أحفظ مودتها في قلبي ما حييت، أسأل الله ذلك، وأسأله الثبات لنا جميعا.


آمين ...

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

جزاك الله خيرا أختنا أم رفيدة
اللهم آمين

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
اللهم اجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وذهاب همومنا وغمومنا، ذكرنا منه ما نسينا، علمنا منه ما جهلنا يا رب ارزقنا قراءة القرآن وتلاوه القرآن آناء الليل وأطراف النهار على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا، واجعلنا ممن يقيم حروفه وحدوده.*

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

جزاكم الله خيرا.
اللهم آمين آمين.

----------


## أم أروى المكية

أحسن الله إليك ، وبارك فيك .
اللهم اجعل تلاوة القرآن العظيم رفع للدرجات وزيادة في الحسنات ودرء للسيئات .. آمين

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

> أحسن الله إليك ، وبارك فيك .
> اللهم اجعل تلاوة القرآن العظيم رفع للدرجات وزيادة في الحسنات ودرء للسيئات .. آمين


اللهم آمين
وإياك بارك الله مسعاك

----------

